# SCS Staffpad vs Desktop



## mopsiflopsi (Jul 8, 2022)

So I caved in bought the SCS Core version during the 50% off sale, a library that the StaffPad version of which I already own (although I suspect the SP version is using a mix from SCS Pro). Wrote an 8 bar thing to compare them to each other. Bear in mind I know precious little about mixing and mastering, so this is not meant to be a comparison of the best you can get from each version. It's more of a workflow and effort vs result comparison for someone at my level.

Workflow-wise, once I write the thing in StaffPad, I'm done. For the desktop version I imported the midi to Studio One, assigned corresponding articulations, tweaked CC curves, and tried to find a combination of mics and relative volumes that sounded okay to me. It took me a few hours, between frequent S1 crashes and trying to balance instruments. The whole experience made me appreciate SP more, despite its flaws.

Does anyone else have similar comparisons? I'm curious to know how much more you can get out of the desktop version if you actually know what you're doing in the DAW.


----------



## brandowalk (Jul 8, 2022)

I’ve done the same piece in a DAW as well as in StaffPad. I found the StaffPad output to be more cohesive and natural sounding.

I’m only listening on an iPhone, but I would say the same for your examples.

The Kontakt version would give you more mic/ mixing possibilities, however. Also, there are a few samples not available in StaffPad (ie. Sul G).


----------



## Jett Hitt (Jul 8, 2022)

I own all of the Berlin stuff on both platforms, and I couldn’t begin to make the desktop version sound as good as StaffPad.


----------



## mopsiflopsi (Jul 8, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> I own all of the Berlin stuff on both platforms, and I couldn’t begin to make the desktop version sound as good as StaffPad





brandowalk said:


> I’ve done the same piece in a DAW as well as in StaffPad. I found the StaffPad output to be more cohesive and natural sounding.



Makes me feel better to know I'm not alone in not being able to replicate the same sound. But also makes me feel stupid for shelling out for the desktop version.


----------



## Gingerbread (Jul 8, 2022)

I also find Staffpad to be incredibly cohesive-sounding, with results that take vastly longer to achieve in a DAW. 

That said, I always need to export the file for final EQ and processing in a DAW. The top end is lacking, so it especially needs sweetening.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Jul 8, 2022)

The aggravating thing is that there is a dimension of the sound that is missing in StaffPad, but the performance trumps the overall sound. I haven’t been able to find a a convincing way to merge the two. I may send my next completed StaffPad score out to an engineer to see the results.


----------

